# Wisconsin Hunter bags a 7 legged deer.



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=2724616


FOND DU LAC, Wis. Dec 13, 2006 (AP)â Rick Lisko hunts deer with a bow but got his most unusual one driving his truck down his mile-long driveway. The young buck had nub antlers and seven legs. Lisko said it also had both male and female reproductive organs. "It was definitely a freak of nature," Lisko said. "I guess it's a real rarity." 

He said he slowed down as the buck and two does ran across the driveway Nov. 22, but the buck ran under the truck and got hit. 

When he looked at the animal, he noticed three- to four-inch appendages growing from the rear legs. Later, he found a smaller appendage growing from one of the front legs. 

"It's a pretty weird deer," he said, describing the extra legs as resembling "crab pinchers." 

"It kind of gives you the creeps when you look at it," he said, but he thought he saw the appendages moving, as if they were functional, before the deer was hit. 

Warden Doug Bilgo of the state Department of Natural Resources came to Lisko's property near Mud Lake in the town of Osceola to tag the deer. 

"I have never seen anything like that in all the years that I've been working as a game warden and being a hunter myself," Bilgo said. "It wasn't anything grotesque or ugly or anything. It was just unusual that it would have those little appendages growing out like that." 

Bilgo took photos and sent information on the animal to DNR wildlife managers. 

John Hoffman of Eden Meat Market skinned the deer for Lisko, who wasn't going to waste the venison from the animal. 

"And by the way, I did eat it," Lisko said. *"It was tasty." *  


Information from: The Reporter, http://www.fdlreporter.com


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

hmmm, I probably would not eat a 7 legged deer. My first thought would be... RADIATION.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

i'll bet he had deer wings at one time or another...


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> hmmm, I probably would not eat a 7 legged deer. My first thought would be... RADIATION.


I would not eat a truck killed deer. My first thought would be 7 legged mushy blood clot.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Roadkill is not that bad. Make sure it is fresh.

It is easy to see the bruises/mushy parts when the skin comes off.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

For years my favorite hunting weapon was an old Dodge Power Wagon.
Could really make sure they didn't "git away" no matter how far off the road they were.


This is a joke, but couldn't resist


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

RADAIATION nah nearest nuke plant is at least 40 miles from there
and they haven't had a leak in several years 

i would be more willing to think herbicides and pesticides sparayed on everything they eat out of a feild more likely his/her mother because itwas also a hermaphidite


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Wow! How interesting!


----------

